# Basement bar ideas



## MikeKy55

Hello all! As some will remember I'm finishing my basement. I have a 10' X 10' offset in the basement where I will build a bar a little later on. Probably in the spring. My question is, I will be laying tile right away in the area and I'm wondering about color. Our house is a light color brick on the outside and I am entertaining doing the bar in brick veneer (the stuff that is about 1/2" thick and goes on with mortar or thinset). I wonder if I should be considering the brick color when selecting the floor tile? Personally I would like to use a light color tile on the floor to both brighten the area and more importantly to me, show any spills etc very well so they are cleaned up right away. I have a 15 year old who tends to have her friends over. Any suggestions? or perhaps photos of a similar bar? I'm not going to build a bar that looks like it belongs in a million dollar home.


----------



## user1007

You should definitely coordinate your tile and brick colors. You can always adjust paint selections to work with them. If the floor and brick do not look right together you are more or less stuck.


----------



## dytecture

*Basement Bar Ideas*

It also depends on the style and color of your cabinets and countertop. I would definitely keep the floor and wall a neutral color because they are costly to change.


----------



## MikeKy55

Thanks for the feedback and photos. I found this example and like it very much. My bar is going to be dry because I chose not to plumb the area when I was framing the walls.
I believe I may go with a hard surface bar top rather that the wood used here.
I snagged this pic off line.
Mine will be on a much smaller scale. It will only be about 7 feet long.


----------



## dytecture

Looks really nice except for the wall color though, too much orange-yellow going in the bar already, I would suggest a different color such as blue or grey.


----------

